# Alan Jones has no shame



## Macquack (1 October 2012)

It is time Alan Jones fell on his sword.

Even by his own admission, he has to "man up".

The man who never admitted to his guilt in the "cash for comments" rort, continually gets away with blue murder.

This time he has gone to far by saying Julia Gillard's father died of shame.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/politics/alan-jones-has-no-shame-20120930-26t5d.html


----------



## CanOz (1 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> It is time Alan Jones fell on his sword.
> 
> Even by his own admission, he has to "man up".
> 
> ...





Yup, he's an idiot...but honestly what do you expect from the media these days? 

Australians need to tune him out, shut off the radio or switch the station. Until his ratings drop, expect more of the same.

CanOz


----------



## Calliope (1 October 2012)

I guess we will never know if Alan Jones's father died of shame.


----------



## basilio (1 October 2012)

*Totally and completly mistaken in IMHO.
*

This is clearly one of the most brazen false flag attacks ever conceived and delivered in political history.  In my mind it is clear that Alan Jones and The Murdoch Press have secretly rejoined the Labour party and have achieved a stunning blow to conservative politics.

Lets look at this rationally. The attack by Alan Jones on Julia Giliards family was so over the top and viscious  it could only cause revulsion amongst anyone who has vaguely more than cotton wool between their ears.  He makes it in large gathering *and it is recorded and reported by the Murdoch Press*.  

Then he comes back with a shambing ridiculous excuse for an apology which simply throws another can of petrol on the fire and confirms the nastiness of his original comments.

Meanwhile the political maestro Julia Gilliard just lets him twist in the wind of public disgust.

So what will the fallout be from this cunning Jones/Murdoch/Labour Party trick ?

1) The next polls will show at least a 2% jump in Labour Party support and probably a 3-5% jump in Julia Gilliards support from all the nuffies who can't see how they are being played.

2) Alan Jones is effectivly lost as a megaphone for the true conservatives because no one will touch him.  And anyone who does refer to him will be tainted with the same bucket of bile he so cleverly tipped on the Prime Minister 

3) Malcolm Turnball starts to look better and better as an alternative leader .

So in one masterful stroke Alan Jones and the Murdoch Press prove their new found loyalty to the Labour party by publicly destroying one of the most virilent Labour party attack dogs,  ensuring it gets plenty of publicity and making it practically impossible to blame the bleeding liberal press or labour hacks for the deed.

*And they could almost get away with it unless true conservatives rise as one to denouce this wicked false flag attack and demonstate how Alan Jones and The Murdoch Press are now secretly in cahoots with Julia Gilliard and Malcolm Turnball.*

Thats all folks...


----------



## Calliope (1 October 2012)

basilio said:


> Thats all folks...




Promise??


----------



## IFocus (1 October 2012)

basilio said:


> *Totally and completly mistaken in IMHO.
> *
> 
> This is clearly one of the most brazen false flag attacks ever conceived and delivered in political history.  In my mind it is clear that Alan Jones and The Murdoch Press have secretly rejoined the Labour party and have achieved a stunning blow to conservative politics.
> ...




LOL but seriously one problem is the future Liberals attitudes and values are still in the past 




> More worrying are the circumstances surrounding that evening - that here, we have a University Club made up of Young Liberals (many of whom will no doubt have aspirations to enter politics one day) not only brandishing the kind of obscene privilege that would enable university students to organise and attend exclusive, $100-a-head dinners at posh Sydney restaurants, but also reflecting through their choice of guest speaker exactly where their current politics and values lie. It's evident that the SULC - who, as stated earlier, deleted a next day tweet praising Jones for his 'brilliant speech' - a*re still firmly tethered to the kind of close-minded, misogynist politics of a man like Alan Jones.* The Liberal Party is struggling to discredit their current image of an unprogressive party led by a moralistic misogynist. It hardly bodes well for them to have the public see their most youthful members extending a VIP speaker's invitation to the only man in Australia considered more disdainful of women than Tony Abbott. Nor does it help to hear them braying with laughter at Jones' 'black humour', when those with even a shred of decency would recognise this as a bridge too far. It looks especially bad to see that the SULC's idea of a good jape is to auction off a jacket made out of chaff bags, both signed and successfully bid on by Jones himself.




http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-an...ng-offended-by-alan-jones-20121001-26u7m.html


----------



## dutchie (1 October 2012)

Alan Jones is a d@ckhead.

He did not apologise because he cannot.

There is no excuse for this type of attack on anyone.

The Liberal Party should condemn him and his words and if they don't they will not be worthy of governing this country.

(Tony do not sit on the fence on this issue!)


----------



## Julia (1 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> Alan Jones is a d@ckhead.
> 
> He did not apologise because he cannot.



He has said that he was quite wrong to make the remarks.  He has attempted to contact Ms Gillard to apologise personally.  She has refused to take his call.



> The Liberal Party should condemn him and his words and if they don't they will not be worthy of governing this country.
> 
> (Tony do not sit on the fence on this issue!)



Both Mr Abbott and Mr Turnbull have condemned the remarks.
The whole issue is now blown out of all proportion and is becoming just silly.


----------



## dutchie (1 October 2012)

Julia said:


> [He has said that he was quite wrong to make the remarks.  He has attempted to contact Ms Gillard to apologise personally.  She has refused to take his call.




Don't blame her for not wanting to talk to him. I would not either.





Julia said:


> Both Mr Abbott and Mr Turnbull have condemned the remarks.
> The whole issue is now blown out of all proportion and is becoming just silly.




Abbott has to distance himself and Liberals from Jones and not go on his program.


These people don't think its silly:-


Sponsors that have cancelled:

Freedom Furniture

Challenger

Mercedes-Benz

Woolworths

Lexus of Parramatta

Considering cancelling:

JJ Metro West 

Sponsor clarifications:

Harris Partners says it sponsors 2GB, not Jones


----------



## pixel (1 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> It is time Alan Jones fell on his sword.
> 
> Even by his own admission, he has to "man up".
> 
> ...




http://www.change.org/petitions/2gb...1372&utm_medium=email&utm_source=action_alert

Change.org has opened a "petition" asking 2GB to sack AJ.
While I have my doubts about how effective my vote would be, at least it's a way of letting "them" know.


----------



## moXJO (1 October 2012)

Abbott is basically called a woman basher by the labor party and just about every misandry loving leftie and just shrugs it off. One redneck shock jock that even the right dismisses as an idiot makes another dumb comment and you think the world is coming to an end. And what is the first thing labor does?
Why attack abbott of course. Complaining about hateful shockjocks while they dish out their own serving.  Ah but the whiteknights are all out in force to save the day.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (1 October 2012)

This says it all........

[video=youtube_share;tB5nhn9ajag]http://youtu.be/tB5nhn9ajag[/video]


----------



## Miss Hale (1 October 2012)

He should not have said what he did, completely uncalled for and bottom of the barrell stuff.  I can never understand personal attacks - just stick to performance if you want to criticise.

I do agree with Julia though, the reaction has been over the top.  Everytime I tuned in to ABC radio today they were going on about it. 

I was also appalled by a comment from Nicola Roxon that, once again, palyed the sexisim card, she said something like (paraphrasing) "when will these anti-female, disgusting attacks stop".  What Jones said was appaling but what was anti-female/sexist/misogynistic about it?   Roxon must think we are idiots.


----------



## sails (1 October 2012)

Firstly, I will say Jones' comments were unacceptable and insensitive. 

But no-one has mentioned this from Carr's speech writer?  Why are labor so hell bent on cherry picking anything they can and then dragging it on for days and days while conveniently ignoring any such insensitive writings from their own side?  

Do labor supporters ALSO condemn this written by Bob Elliss (Bob Carr's speech writer).  Or are they just hypocrites?

She fled an important conference, and a meeting with Vladimir Putin, because her father had died at 83, and fled home weeping to Adelaide.

Leaving a battlefield because of a dear one’s death is not what she lets our soldiers do. They must stay, and fight on till battle’s end.

Yet she thinks she is different somehow. She is allowed her girly tears and her time off, playing hookey from her national obligations, her duty.

The latest conference had a day to run. The funeral wouldn’t occur for about five days. There was time to get home and comfort her mum before then. Her sister was on hand, doing so already. Many Australians overseas when a parent dies don’t get to the funeral. That is the way things go sometimes.

But not for Gillard. She is what Schwarzenegger might call a ‘girly man’. She goes AWOL.​
Read more:
Will Carr apologise for the disgraceful comments his speechwriter made about Gillard’s late father?


----------



## MrBurns (1 October 2012)

Probably shouldn't say this but my guess is that Gillard, rather then being insulted and hurt,  is actually enjoying this, watching Jones suffer.
Certainly the rest of her crummy party are.


----------



## bellenuit (1 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I do agree with Julia though, the reaction has been over the top.  Everytime I tuned in to ABC radio today they were going on about it.




Apart from being politically biased, doesn't the ABC have a vested interest in getting Jones off the air.  I presume Jones has a large audience and the channels he is broadcast on would be in competition to the ABC.


----------



## drsmith (1 October 2012)

If this is the biggest of the Coalition's problems, the boats have well and truely left with Labor stranded on the dock.


----------



## Calliope (1 October 2012)

sails said:


> .
> But no-one has mentioned this from Carr's speech writer?  Why are labor so hell bent on cherry picking anything they can and then dragging it on for days and days while conveniently ignoring any such insensitive writings from their own side?




A bit of Bolt hyperbole here. Bob Ellis is usually wrong, but he got this right.  He made no comments about Gillard's father, disgraceful or otherwise.



> Will Carr apologise for the disgraceful comments his speechwriter made about Gillard’s late father?


----------



## drsmith (1 October 2012)

As for Alan Jones himself, his greatest contribution to public life was this,


----------



## Julia (1 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> These people don't think its silly:-
> 
> 
> Sponsors that have cancelled:



Dutchie, for heaven's sake:  I wasn't suggesting Jones' remarks were silly.  I have already expressed my disgust, though I have no surprise, given this sort of thing characterises him.
I am, however, suggesting the concerted response by Labor, blaming Tony Abbott for 'setting the scene where such attacks are considered acceptable' is way over the top, farcical in fact, and therefore quite silly.
That advertisers should withdraw their business is imo a logical response.  We do not need the government's antics in addition.





Miss Hale said:


> Everytime I tuned in to ABC radio today they were going on about it.



Exactly.  And then it was the lead item on "7.30" this evening.




> I was also appalled by a comment from Nicola Roxon that, once again, palyed the sexisim card, she said something like (paraphrasing) "when will these anti-female, disgusting attacks stop".  What Jones said was appaling but what was anti-female/sexist/misogynistic about it?   Roxon must think we are idiots.



Yes, Labor seems to credit the electorate with minimal intelligence and no capacity to draw their own conclusions.
They are insulting us.



sails said:


> But no-one has mentioned this from Carr's speech writer?  Why are labor so hell bent on cherry picking anything they can and then dragging it on for days and days while conveniently ignoring any such insensitive writings from their own side?
> 
> Do labor supporters ALSO condemn this written by Bob Elliss (Bob Carr's speech writer).  Or are they just hypocrites?
> 
> ...



Fascinating, Sails.  Thanks for this.  Clearly it was given no media attention at the time.
One rule for the Left and another for the Right, it seems.




MrBurns said:


> Probably shouldn't say this but my guess is that Gillard, rather then being insulted and hurt,  is actually enjoying this, watching Jones suffer.
> Certainly the rest of her crummy party are.



I almost made the same observation earlier today but thought it would be howled down by the Left as being insensitive and unnecessarily political.
But yes, Ms Gillard now may justifiably adopt the moral high ground.  Jones' stupidity is manna from heaven for the government.



bellenuit said:


> Apart from being politically biased, doesn't the ABC have a vested interest in getting Jones off the air.  I presume Jones has a large audience and the channels he is broadcast on would be in competition to the ABC.



Sure.   They have certainly milked it to a completely hysterical level.


----------



## banco (1 October 2012)

(Leaving out the old biddies who listen to him and would be shocked to hear that Alan is a confirmed bachelor) Alan's problems with women are rather well known.


----------



## drsmith (1 October 2012)

She was sooo hot.



The subsequent plastic surgery though was much worse than Alan Jones's silly comments.

*WARNING:* The following video has the capacity to destroy memories of the beauty of young ladies past.


Still, she sounds much better than Celine Dion, and Alan Jones.


----------



## drsmith (1 October 2012)

Julia said:


> And then it was the lead item on "7.30" this evening.



If "7:30" is anything like the butchery performed on Jennifer Rush's face, I'm not watching it.


----------



## drsmith (1 October 2012)

I'll finish this little off-topic diversion on a positive note.

Even in a foreign language, she sounded (and looked) much better than Alan Jones, or Julia Gillard.


----------



## wayneL (2 October 2012)

This is a media shi1tstorm over here as well.

What an over-reaction. AJ is well known as a tosser with a propensity for offensive turn of phrase, but really, what importance is this in in the grand scheme of things.

Nuttin' folks. Just turn off his stupid radio show.

So many major issues need to be faced and people are distracted by a petty slur?

It's just the pathetic "Sorry Industry" gone nuts.

I find some of the reactions (such as the Roxon moron) equally puerile and offensive. But hey, c'est la vie, such is the quality of politicians and people's discernment of them these days, where minor, unimportant issues decide votes rather than important issues.


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> This is a media shi1tstorm over here as well.
> 
> What an over-reaction. AJ is well known as a tosser with a propensity for offensive turn of phrase, but really, what importance is this in in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...




+1

ABC News just ran a 5 minute plus segment on this and the sponsors that are having doubts and might pull out. Surely there are more important issues at hand?


----------



## Calliope (2 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> This is a media shi1tstorm over here as well.
> 
> What an over-reaction. AJ is well known as a tosser with a propensity for offensive turn of phrase, but really, what importance is this in in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...




You are exactly right. Also attempts by the right to criticise remarks made by Bob Ellis which they would normally agree with, are equally pathetic. I certainly agree with what he said.



> "She fled an important conference, and a meeting with Hillary Clinton, because three of her soldiers had died by gunfire in a war, and went not to the warfront but Canberra. She fled an important conference, and a meeting with Vladimir Putin, because her father had died at 83, and fled home weeping to Adelaide.
> 
> "The doctrine of 'Gillard Exceptionalism' should now be abandoned. She should either do the job, or get out of it."
> 
> In response to hostile comments on the post, Ellis responded: "A prime minister has a higher duty than the concerns of his/her private life? How contemptible? It's like FDR saying, 'Can't go to Yalta, I'm crippled'."




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...for-attack-on-pm/story-fn59niix-1226486164496


----------



## MrBurns (2 October 2012)

I think this will blow over fairly quickly now, the comments were supposed to be off the record and I think the sponsors will return and I think after the initial shock people will soon forget, I mean .........who cares ?

Gillard however will milk this for all it's worth and the idiots behind her likewise.

I dont think there'a a compassionate bone in Gillards body and I cant help but think she will play this along to get sympathy. Nothing is more important to her than approval and Jones has played right into her hands.


----------



## moXJO (2 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think this will blow over fairly quickly now, the comments were supposed to be off the record and I think the sponsors will return and I think after the initial shock people will soon forget, I mean .........who cares ?
> 
> Gillard however will milk this for all it's worth and the idiots behind her likewise.
> 
> I dont think there'a a compassionate bone in Gillards body and I cant help but think she will play this along to get sympathy. Nothing is more important to her than approval and Jones has played right into her hands.




There is the danger that gillard will look as weak as pi$$ if labor keeps this in the headlines. Libs just need to turn it around as being a case of labor being emotional softies that need a tissue. I seem to remember the abuse heaped on Howard by the unions as being a lot worse than this. Anyone who thinks this whole thing isnt just political spin is fooling themselves.


----------



## MrBurns (2 October 2012)

moXJO said:


> There is the danger that gillard will look as weak as pi$$ if labor keeps this in the headlines. Libs just need to turn it around as being a case of labor being emotional softies that need a tissue. I seem to remember the abuse heaped on Howard by the unions as being a lot worse than this. Anyone who thinks this whole thing isnt just political spin is fooling themselves.




The whole way of Governing now is political spin, it's making me sick.

TRhe Libs should ignore it ,it's nothing to do with them and Jones should stop apologising and just get on with it and Gillard can get beck to lying cheating and ruining this country.


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2012)

Newman is getting in on the act too....




> *'The Queensland Labor Party owes me an Alan Jones-style apology, says Premier Campbell Newman'*
> 
> CAMPBELL Newman has demanded Labor apologise to all Queenslanders in the wake of broadcaster Alan Jones saying sorry to Prime Minister Julia Gillard about comments he made about her dead father.
> 
> ...



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/national/the-queensland-labor-party-owes-me-an-alan-jones-style-apology-says-premier-campbell-newman/story-fndo1yus-1226486139256


----------



## drsmith (2 October 2012)

Niki Savva sums this up well,



> As one candid Labor strategist was quoted as saying in The Australian yesterday, if the next election is a referendum on Labor, Labor will lose. Its only hope is to keep attention focused on Abbott.
> 
> "It's about scaring people, basically, into having a look at Abbott," he said.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...-to-a-march-poll/story-e6frg6n6-1226486136457


----------



## dutchie (2 October 2012)

This has been a very tawdry event by Alan Jones and the follow up comments made by a number of people.
But I must thank Kevin for giving me something to laugh at;

From the Herald Sun: 

Mr Rudd says he backs sponsors withdrawing support from Jones's show.

"*I think what this guy suffers from is absolute delusions of grandeur*," he told ABC Radio this morning.

(my bold)


It really is amazing how many hypocrites there are with absolutely no idea how idiotic they sound.
Labors Abbott Abbott Abbott squealing is just as crass as Jones comments.


----------



## drsmith (2 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> Labors Abbott Abbott Abbott squealing is just as crass as Jones comments.



Labor's over cooked it with the result being the smell of something burning.



> Mr Bowen said his wife had simply re-tweeted another person's tweet, which did not indicate an endorsement.






> Asked about the tweet, Mr Combet said: “I don't know if that's the case or not. I don't know what was said but if it was something like that was said then I condemn that too.”




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ence-tony-abbott/story-fn59niix-1226486507321


----------



## dutchie (2 October 2012)

This sums it up well.


----------



## Julia (2 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> But I must thank Kevin for giving me something to laugh at;
> 
> From the Herald Sun:
> 
> ...



I thought the same.  The ultimate irony, really.
The original interview was on ABC Local Radio Evenings last night.  Probably pointless, but I sent an email to the producer asking why they are giving a back bencher so much exposure.
Just another example of the ABC fanning the political flames.
They have well and truly overdone it.


----------



## dutchie (2 October 2012)

Kevin Rudd - "Abbott should sack Alan Jones from Liberal Party"

Duh Kevin don't tell anyone but Alan Jones is not a member of the Liberal Party.


Idiot.


----------



## Julia (2 October 2012)

How funny.  Once again Kev's grandstanding falls flat on its face.


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2012)

John Laws on this topic.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-02/laws-labels-jones-comments-an-unfortunate-mistake/4291860?WT.svl=news0

(Same clip, but off youtube)


----------



## bellenuit (2 October 2012)

I just watched the interview with John Laws on the 7.30 Report.  It was mainly about Alan Jones. Although condemning Jones' remark, Laws wasn't very critical of Jones. Leigh Sales expressed surprise that Laws held back, as he and Jones were bitter enemies in the past.

I was thinking afterwards that maybe that was the very reason that Sales decided to interview Laws in the first place. She had sought out someone who hated Jones purely to drag this non-story out a further 24 hours by providing the ABC with a couple of more condemnatory soundbytes that they could air on their news programs.


----------



## stewiejp (3 October 2012)

Insensitive/inappropriate? Definately

Shouldn't have said it? Absolutely

Worthy of getting the sack? Maybe

How's his ratings this week? I'm tipping records are being broken up in Sydney this week, and Jones' radio programme and station are rubbing their hands together. He won't get the sack, it's well publicised he's tried to contact JG to apologise and the phone's off the hook.

Seriously, a radio host says something inappropriate at a function. Who the f### cares? Everyone IMO is making a mountain over a molehill here. Having said that, what he said was entirely inappropriate (IMO), insensitive and simply too soon after the death. A lot of people turning this into political ammunition IMO here, but I guess that's what politically motivated people do.


----------



## awg (3 October 2012)

Interesting turn of phrase...the old man died of shame...I seem to recall this very old fashioned saying from my grandmothers times in North Sydney..I have never listened to Alan Jones, but I know he is a very intelligent man.
Maybe it did just slip of his tongue

Wonder who does listen to him given he is approx 69 yrs old and rabid right wing?..people with money I guess

had a gut laugh watching John Laws...got the distinct feeling he was gloating by acting the goat, as if to say "no matter how appalling I am, he is much worse"

My opinion is that Jones remark was highly offensive, and once it came into the public domain, he was required to make a far less lame apology than he did (try saying sorry and dont launch any attacks in the same breath !)

On more than one occassion I have made a remark that inadvertantly offended someone, and felt that an apology was required...even if it was qualified, I knew that you must not make further negative remarks if you wish for your apology to be regarded as sincere or to be accepted.

Unfortunately, there has been a few deaths recently and I am sure if I  made a remark like that to many men I know, I would expect they would become enraged enough that very little chance may be offered to give an apology..so it is also cowardly

You would have to think he is clear frontrunner for "misogynist of the year" with Kyle Sandilands being the only other who comes to mind.

It would seem to me that Jones/Gillard have a strong personal dislike for each other.

imo Jones is waiting & hoping for a new govt, might give him a new lease on life, but afaic he seems like a poisonous old toad, well past his best


----------



## Miss Hale (3 October 2012)

awg said:


> You would have to think he is clear frontrunner for "misogynist of the year" with Kyle Sandilands being the only other who comes to mind.




Are you basing that on his recent remarks?  I can't see how they can be construed as misogynist; uncalled for, rude, disgusting, insensitive, inapproriate, appalling yes, misogynistic no.  Just because you insult a woman it doesn't mean it is misogynism, the things Jones said about Gillard could have ben said about a man as well.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Are you basing that on his recent remarks?  I can't see how they can be construed as misogynist; uncalled for, rude, disgusting, insensitive, inapproriate, appalling yes, misogynistic no.  Just because you insult a woman it doesn't mean it is misogynism, the things Jones said about Gillard could have ben said about a man as well.




i usually dont involve myself in these threads, other than the easy jibe.....for the Jones's boy, well, if he's working at just being a bombastic-technically-speaking-pillock i'd say he's doing a good job......

to wit; not misogynistic? really?

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/series/3421582


----------



## awg (3 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Are you basing that on his recent remarks?  I can't see how they can be construed as misogynist; uncalled for, rude, disgusting, insensitive, inapproriate, appalling yes, misogynistic no.  Just because you insult a woman it doesn't mean it is misogynism, the things Jones said about Gillard could have ben said about a man as well.




agreed that his remark in itself was not neccesarily misogynist.

Probably true that many, including our Attorney-General are whipping things up a bit.

However, working against Jones in this respect is two things, its fairly clear from his past words and actions he is not a lover of women, and although this does not make him a misogynist, and nothwithstanding he has a job to do on radio, and takes a public political stand, he has made a number of most insulting remarks to Julia Gillard.

Now call me old-fashioned, but if a man makes repeated insults to a woman, in my personal experience, and without evidence to the contrary, I have found them to be misogynists...and there is plenty about, just as there is a percentage of women that express bitter feelings toward men

I also note he mentioned his old dad a fair bit..I know nothing of Jones upbringing, but one thing I do know, that is an examination of a mans relationship with their mother will reveal a lot on these sort of issues, havent heard him mention his mother


----------



## McLovin (3 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> i usually dont involve myself in these threads, other than the easy jibe.....for the Jones's boy, well, if he's working at just being a bombastic-technically-speaking-pillock i'd say he's doing a good job......
> 
> to wit; not misogynistic? really?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/series/3421582




Oh he's a misogynistic, there's no doubt about that. He's a funny guy when you think about it, he has spent his entire life going into bat for people who probably despise him as a closet homosexual. I'm sure the average AJ listener doesn't think much of gays.


----------



## dutchie (3 October 2012)

awg said:


> Now call me old-fashioned, but if a man makes repeated insults to a woman, in my personal experience, and without evidence to the contrary, I have found them to be misogynists...and there is plenty about, just as there is a percentage of women that express bitter feelings toward men.




+1 


(Plibersek, Roxon, Wong, Burke being some of the women in the latter group)


----------



## awg (3 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> +1
> 
> 
> (Plibersek, Roxon, Wong, Burke being some of the women in the latter group)




Actually, I would give Plibersek an honourable exception. imo, she fights somewhat fair, as below

It is an issue I have personally tangled with, how to argue with intelligent women, challenge their views and be bold enough to match wits, utilise colourful language on an equal opportunity basis, the whole box & dice.

Very tricky

The test is subjective, in the mind of the individuals concerned, whether insult is given or taken.

In the also subjective test of Community standards, his remark/behaviour is entirely unwholesome (IMO)

He will rate better though


----------



## Calliope (3 October 2012)

awg said:


> You would have to think he is clear frontrunner for "misogynist of the year" with Kyle Sandilands being the only other who comes to mind.




I would like to nominate* Nicola Roxon as misandrist of the year*, closely followed by Penny Wong.



> It would seem to me that Jones/Gillard have a strong personal dislike for each other.




And who could blame them. They are competing for the low moral ground.


----------



## Julia (3 October 2012)

awg said:


> Actually, I would give Plibersek an honourable exception. imo, she fights somewhat fair, as below



I used to regard her similarly.  But she seems recently to have tainted herself with the brush of her colleagues, viz in particular Nicola Roxon who has pretty much led the charge at least on ABC Radio over this tawdry matter.



> It is an issue I have personally tangled with, how to argue with intelligent women, challenge their views and be bold enough to match wits, utilise colourful language on an equal opportunity basis, the whole box & dice.



Imo it's reading too much into it to need to attach labels to insults between parties competing for power (and in this instance for the moral lowground).   Surely it was the tasteless reference to the PM's late father's 'shame' that provoked the outcry, and this would have likely been the same had the PM been male.



Calliope said:


> I would like to nominate* Nicola Roxon as misandrist of the year*, closely followed by Penny Wong.
> 
> And who could blame them. They are competing for the low moral ground.



+1.   They have destroyed much of the hard won ground for women being shown respect.  Their behaviour actually invites misogynistic reaction, such has been their hysteria.


----------



## bellenuit (3 October 2012)

Following the reaction from the Left and Labor supporters on Twitterdom regarding this story, it has all the similarities of the Muslim reaction to the film "Innocence of Muslims".

Reacting way over the top for such a non-event. Calls for censorship of the media outlet. Heaping blame on to those who bear no responsibility for Jones' remarks.


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2012)

The media love things like the Jones error.

They play it up for far more then it's worth and bore everyone to death with it.

What's important doesn't matter the whole media circus is run on the lowest common denominator.

We deserve better.


----------



## Julia (3 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> We deserve better.



We certainly do.  The politicians concerned will find this out, I hope, when it comes to the election.



bellenuit said:


> Following the reaction from the Left and Labor supporters on Twitterdom regarding this story, it has all the similarities of the Muslim reaction to the film "Innocence of Muslims".
> 
> Reacting way over the top for such a non-event. Calls for censorship of the media outlet. Heaping blame on to those who bear no responsibility for Jones' remarks.



Agree.  I've been pondering the general trend toward mass public hysteria recently.
In more sensible times, the Jones remark would have been briefly reported and the listening audience would have collectively said to themselves "oh, fergawdsake, Jones, have some decency" and thought no more about it.

A young woman is violently killed in inner city Melbourne, a tragedy for her and those who loved her.  But instead of allowing those people to grieve in privacy, we have mass marches and more hysteria with weeping in the streets by people who never knew her.

Some idjit in America makes a dumb Utube video and the Islamic world goes mad (or more mad, perhaps).

Then there will be some respite until the next time some precious snowflake chooses to take offence at some comment and off we go again.

What is generating all this?  Have people got so little to think about in their own lives?  Are they so victims of the culture provoked by social media where we all seem to have to be involved in everyone elses's lives, that any realistic sense of proportion is discarded?

Worst of all, it seems to be driving politicians, already at an all time low in their amorality, to grope ever further down in their competition for the most ghastly.

I just can't remember a time when - despite our affluent country - our collective behaviour has been so woeful.


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Agree.  I've been pondering the general trend toward mass public hysteria recently.
> In more sensible times, the Jones remark would have been briefly reported and the listening audience would have collectively said to themselves "oh, fergawdsake, Jones, have some decency" and thought no more about it.




Exactly Julia.

But in those days there was no "sorry industry", searching for any hint of offense.


----------



## Miss Hale (3 October 2012)

I heard tonight that despite Alan Jones wanting to apologise personally to the PM she will not talk to him. So despite various Labor pollies going to town about Jones' comments the PM is not prepared to accept an apology.  What sort of example does this set for a society in general?


----------



## basilio (3 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I heard tonight that despite Alan Jones wanting to apologise personally to the PM she will not talk to him. So despite various Labor pollies going to town about Jones' comments the PM is not prepared to accept an apology.  What sort of example does this set for a society in general?




When you hear Alan Jones "apology" at his Press conferance one recognises how totally non apologetic he is. 

Every observer saw his statements as hollow and just an excuse to continue his rubbishing of the PM.

It's worth remembering that even when he "apologised" for his comments on putting the PM in a chaff bag and dumping her at sea he still repeated the "joke" at will.  

Alan Jones has never been sorry for what he has said. You would be mad to accept such a non apology.


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> The media love things like the Jones error.
> 
> They play it up for far more then it's worth and bore everyone to death with it.
> 
> ...




I think you have hit it on the head MrBurns, too many reporters $hitting themselves about losing there jobs.
Too many t.v stations and too many newspapers vying for a`limited amount of 'news'. so therefore it encourages making your own news.
Who gives a $hit if it's newsworthy, as long as it fills the dedicated time slot.

Also, who gives a crap what some guy called Allan Jones says, who the hell is he, does he matter?
Over here in W.A you don't even hear him or of him. So how the hell can what he say's matter? Do we all need to get a life.
Lucky you people over east outnumber us, otherwise I think election outcomes would be much different.


----------



## Calliope (3 October 2012)

basilio said:


> Alan Jones has never been sorry for what he has said. You would be mad to accept such a non apology.




Gillard has never apologized to the the Australian people for her pre-election lies. Her behavior is more contemptible and harmful than Jones's insult. Gillard has insulted all Australians.


----------



## Crows (3 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I heard tonight that despite Alan Jones wanting to apologise personally to the PM she will not talk to him. So despite various Labor pollies going to town about Jones' comments the PM is not prepared to accept an apology.  What sort of example does this set for a society in general?




To be honest, when it comes to things like what Jones said about the PM's father, you can't really apologise. Once it is said, it is said, it can not be taken back and that's the bottom line. Some things are a slip of the tongue or small enough to be a mistake and an apology is perfectly acceptable. But what he said wasn't that, it was a personal attack and he knew what he was saying. It was only when he got caught out that he decided to cover his behind and apologise and try to make it sound better by saying he wanted to apologise to her in person.

When you know he is only apologising to cover his behind, you should be able to reject his apology and leave it at that. I certainly wouldn't waste my time listening to a fool flap his lips in front of me when I know what he is saying is a just a cover up. You might disagree with me, but that's the way I see it..


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2012)

At least Gillard is showing a bit of sense(at last) and not saying much about it. Shame she couldn't have done the same with a 4 corners segment.
Why the hell would a priminister respond to some nobody with a microphone. The thing I can't get over is why a piece of meat with a microphone gets so much response.
Like if it was the guy next door shouted it over the fence, you would laugh give him a wave and think what a dick.
We have lost the plot, when believe what Jones or Bolt thinks really matters.


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2012)

Crows said:


> To be honest, when it comes to things like what Jones said about the PM's father, you can't really apologise. Once it is said, it is said, it can not be taken back and that's the bottom line. Some things are a slip of the tongue or small enough to be a mistake and an apology is perfectly acceptable. But what he said wasn't that, it was a personal attack and he knew what he was saying. It was only when he got caught out that he decided to cover his behind and apologise and try to make it sound better by saying he wanted to apologise to her in person.
> 
> When you know he is only apologising to cover his behind, you should be able to reject his apology and leave it at that. I certainly wouldn't waste my time listening to a fool flap his lips in front of me when I know what he is saying is a just a cover up. You might disagree with me, but that's the way I see it..




What a hoot, how can what some guy who talks on a radio be so important in your life. Not being funny, but we don't get Jones over here. 
I just can' get my head around, how someone who doesn't really matter can say something and get this response. 
Obviously his view or words carry as much if not more than the P.M's
I'm sure if she had said something nasty about him it wouldn't recieve this amount of attention.
Shows how easily the public is manipulated. Fools led by fools.IMO 
Lets not focus on issues, better to run a soap opera.


----------



## bellenuit (4 October 2012)

sptrawler said:


> At least Gillard is showing a bit of sense(at last) and not saying much about it.




I think that is planned tactics rather than just common sense. The PM won't discuss it and gives the impression she is above responding to such insults. However, you can be sure she was instrumental in having her attack dogs Roxon, Albanese, Emerson and a few others out there throwing as much dirt around as they can get away.


----------



## Crows (4 October 2012)

sptrawler said:


> What a hoot, how can what some guy who talks on a radio be so important in your life. Not being funny, but we don't get Jones over here.
> I just can' get my head around, how someone who doesn't really matter can say something and get this response.
> Obviously his view or words carry as much if not more than the P.M's
> I'm sure if she had said something nasty about him it wouldn't recieve this amount of attention.
> ...




Who said he was important? I couldn't give two rats about Gillard. I'm just saying it how it is when it comes to apologies in that sort of situation. I'd say the exact same thing about two kids in a school yard if the scenario was the same. I'd not force the kid to accept the other kids apology, that's up to them.

I don't even know who the guy is and don't even know what his importance is so I don't care what he says  I really don't know why the media get stuck on this sort of thing though, because I sure as heck haven't heard anyone at work mention it, yet they will mention the cute panda at the end of the news... Sure shows you what sticks in peoples minds for longer!

Oh and one more thing; as for the statement "Obviously his view or words carry as much if not more than the P.M's
I'm sure if she had said something nasty about him it wouldn't recieve this amount of attention." I think if things were in reverse and his father died and she said those comments.. There'd be a hell of a lot more media coverage blowing it up simply because she is our PM and well.. I need not explain that one! The libs would milk it just as much as labour are =P


----------



## Logique (4 October 2012)

Jones was a goose, as the "Harper Valley PTA" were quick to point out. He later acknowledged this and apologized, attempting to do so in person. I don't blame the PM for refusing to take his call.

So it's over to you Bob Ellis, and your some time employer Bob Carr. Let's see the same accountability from you.


----------



## noco (4 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> Gillard has never apologized to the the Australian people for her pre-election lies. Her behavior is more contemptible and harmful than Jones's insult. Gillard has insulted all Australians.




I agree Calliope. 

Whilst I don't go along with Jones remarks, I can only say if Gillard had been my daughter I would have disowned her long ago.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 October 2012)

turned into a labor bashing thread. It would be nice if some of you could stay on the subject.


----------



## dutchie (4 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> turned into a labor bashing thread. It would be nice if some of you could stay on the subject.




Good point Knobby.


(Unfortunately for Labor there is just so much material out there, that its hard to resist bashing them)


----------



## wayneL (4 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> turned into a labor bashing thread. It would be nice if some of you could stay on the subject.




Perhaps because Labor have taken a gaffe from one person and assigning blame to another viz, our Tones.

Topic metamorphosis was then inevitable


----------



## Knobby22 (4 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> Perhaps because Labor have taken a gaffe from one person and assigning blame to another viz, our Tones.
> 
> Topic metamorphosis was then inevitable




I think its an ode to the effectiveness of spin (on all sides). 

Its amazing how you can hide the forest by throwing streamers all over the trees.


----------



## drsmith (4 October 2012)

There are a number of fronts upon Alan Jones should have more carefully considered his words.



> The Australian can reveal the social media page on Facebook circulated by the club with Jones's name attached as "guest of honour" and "broadcasting legend" was billed as a "public event".






> Sydney University Liberal Club president Alex Dore, an aspiring politician with the Liberal Party, denied the event was public. He told The Australian that while the Facebook page was public, "the event was private and guests had to meet some criteria to receive an invite to attend".
> 
> "Marshall emailed us and said he was interested in Liberal Party policy and wanted to join," Mr Dore said. "He did not declare himself a journalist and did not use his News Limited email address."
> 
> Mr Dore said Marshall also ignored a request at the start of the function for working journalists to declare themselves. Marshall denies any such request was made.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/med...-was-not-private/story-e6frg996-1226487739991


----------



## Knobby22 (4 October 2012)

Pure **** covering.


----------



## Julia (4 October 2012)

sptrawler said:


> At least Gillard is showing a bit of sense(at last) and not saying much about it. Shame she couldn't have done the same with a 4 corners segment.



She hasn't needed to.  She has, as bellenuit has pointed out, had her henchmen falling over themselves to blame it all on Mr Abbott.  Much more attractive for her to withdraw into hurt silence which then has those who don't see through her feeling oh so sorry for her.  She has a very thick skin and would have dismissed what Jones said instantly for the stupid remark it was.




sptrawler said:


> What a hoot, how can what some guy who talks on a radio be so important in your life. Not being funny, but we don't get Jones over here.
> I just can' get my head around, how someone who doesn't really matter can say something and get this response.



Rest assured most of us on the east coast don't listen to him either.  However, I gather he has a pretty big influence in NSW where Labor desperately need votes.
Hence the leaping on the opportunity (gee, thanks, Mr Jones) by Labor to fuel the fire and attempt to create an indelible association between Jones and Abbott.


----------



## IFocus (5 October 2012)

dutchie said:


> Good point Knobby.
> 
> 
> (Unfortunately for Labor there is just so much material out there, that its hard to resist bashing them)




LOL know what you mean, I have Abbott just endless amounts of material


----------



## IFocus (5 October 2012)

Really good article by Barry Cassidy if anyone's interested

This conversation isn't very good



> As if his sordid remark about the Prime Minister was not enough, the responses to Alan Jones left a lot to be desired. Barrie Cassidy reflects on the mainstream and social media warfare.






> Alan Jones is close to Abbott. He has been master of ceremonies at some of the Liberal Party's biggest events. He has tried and failed to win pre-selection for the Liberal Party. All known, and all factored in by a public that gets it. It didn't have to be dragged into the conversation with all the subtlety of a sledgehammer.
> 
> Abbott's limited liability in the whole matter is that he too, quite publicly and all too often, accuses the Prime Minister of being a liar. It's the kind of political discourse that just a few years ago would not have been tolerated, no matter the circumstances.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-05/cassidy-this-conversation-isn27t-very-good/4296232


----------



## dutchie (5 October 2012)

IFocus said:


> I have Abbott just endless amounts of material



 ???


----------



## drsmith (5 October 2012)

> Abbott's limited liability in the whole matter is that he too, quite publicly and all too often, accuses the Prime Minister of being a liar. It's the kind of political discourse that just a few years ago would not have been tolerated, no matter the circumstances.



What a load of rubbish. She's a liar and will be remembered as a liar.

For starters, she lied about the carbon tax and that alone will cost Labor the next election. He can dream, but there's nothing Barry Cassidy can say that will change that.


----------



## Calliope (5 October 2012)

Cassidy is very biased. If he doesn't like Gillard being called a liar, then the solution is simple...she should ask her to stop lying.



> Abbott's limited liability in the whole matter is that he too, quite publicly and all too often, accuses the Prime Minister of being a liar. It's the kind of political discourse that just a few years ago would not have been tolerated, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Miss Hale (5 October 2012)

> Abbott's limited liability in the whole matter is that he too, quite publicly and all too often, accuses the Prime Minister of being a liar. It's the kind of political discourse that just a few years ago would not have been tolerated, no matter the circumstances.




This is ridiculous, many people are calling Gillard a liar because she is, not just Jones and Abbott. Talk about a long bow. That in no way implies that those who agree with Jones on that point approve of the remarks he made about Gillard's father's death.


----------



## Julia (5 October 2012)

The government, and its supporters, should consider the backlash against the Queensland Labor government when it was thrown out at the last election.   That election campaign was exactly along the lines of what Federal Labor are doing now with its personal and unjustifiable attacks.  The electorate has a sense of fair play on the whole and will punish this sort of behaviour.


----------



## IFocus (5 October 2012)

drsmith said:


> What a load of rubbish. She's a liar and will be remembered as a liar.
> 
> For starters, she lied about the carbon tax and that alone will cost Labor the next election. He can dream, but there's nothing Barry Cassidy can say that will change that.




Hmmmmmm surprised you don't understand the meaning of the word liar but looks like you certainly believe in Abbottliar and his spin.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2012)

Oh what a short memory we have!
Have we already forgotten the "never ever GST", "children ove board", "weapons of mass destruction" lies?

Wake up people! They're politicians! They spin yarns to stay in power! No matter which side they're on. 

It's disgusting - true; 
but in the disgust stakes, no politician's lies can ever match it with the bile from AJ's gutter.


----------



## Calliope (7 October 2012)

pixel said:


> Oh what a short memory we have!
> Have we already forgotten the "never ever GST", "children ove board", "weapons of mass destruction" lies?
> 
> Wake up people! They're politicians! They spin yarns to stay in power! No matter which side they're on.
> ...




The lynch mentality is alive and well in the media.



> The condemnation of Jones has shifted from idealism to opportunism. *When you have all Jones' traditional enemies, the Labor Party, the Greens, the ABC, Fairfax Media, GetUp!, and now Change.org and more than 100,000 people, all baying for the professional blood of one man, the scale and disproportion of the fury begins to create blowback.*
> Most Australians do not like a brawl involving 100,000 people against one. Nor do they like disproportion. And here we have an attempt to ruin someone over an impromptu remark, made at a private function, on the spur of the moment and later withdrawn, together with a public apology.



(my bolds)


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...s-lynch-mob-20121003-26zkf.html#ixzz28ZQ6SidH


----------



## orr (7 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> The lynch mentality is alive and well in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It certainly looks like a lynching to me... '_Give'm enough rope and they'll hang themselves_'

Read more: ... Do you really think that's what any shock jock wants his audience to do?


----------



## Julia (7 October 2012)

Macquarie Radio has now pulled all advertising from Jones' program.
Apparently the  concerted campaign on social media to all companies advertising on the program has made it essentially impossible for them to do normal business, as people flood their phones and email with abuse and threats.

What on earth is going on here?  This is one of the most disproportionate responses to one stupid remark ever!

It seems that the political Right has a lot of catching up to do to equate the effect of the Left when it comes to taking massive advantage of a dubious opportunity to their own ends.

Politics seems to keep achieving a new low which is immensely depressing.

As an aside, on the campaign by the government and others to paint Tony Abbott as a women hater, the polls actually demonstrate that Julia Gillard is as unpopular with males as Tony Abbott is with women.
Perhaps the Libs need to get their own campaign going, pointing this out, and asking what Julia's problem is with men.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Macquarie Radio has now pulled all advertising from Jones' program.
> Apparently the  concerted campaign on social media to all companies advertising on the program has made it essentially impossible for them to do normal business, as people flood their phones and email with abuse and threats.
> 
> What on earth is going on here?  This is one of the most disproportionate responses to one stupid remark ever!
> ...




+1, there's too much absolute rubish flying around, i think the public may see through it though, I hope.


----------



## McLovin (7 October 2012)

Julia said:


> It seems that the political Right has a lot of catching up to do to equate the effect of the Left when it comes to taking massive advantage of a dubious opportunity to their own ends.




You know, I actually don't think it's the left I think it's most of Sydney. Alan Jones in Sydney is pretty much despised for his influence and interference in state politics. This has been a long time coming, I think it's more the straw that broke the camel's back.

Hopefully, he has reached his use by date.


----------



## drsmith (7 October 2012)

pixel said:


> Oh what a short memory we have!
> Have we already forgotten the "never ever GST", "children ove board", "weapons of mass destruction" lies?



Carbon tax, the list goes on.

A saving grace for the GST though was that it was put to the electorate.


----------



## ghotib (8 October 2012)

McLovin is right: politics is a sideshow in this. It's not just that what Jones said was despicable; it's that he said it so soon after Mr Gillard died. It was cruel, not just to the PM but to her mother and sister. I hope Sydney is fed up with Jones and that the pressure stays on 2GB and the advertisers until he's off the air. Peter Fitzsimons gets it right here:  http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/socie...lia-says-enough-is-enough-20121007-2771n.html


> ...What has in fact happened in the last week has been the rise of decent Australia saying enough is enough. And yes, sponsors like Gerry Harvey have publicly worried that by withdrawing from the Jones program they are taking part in a lynch mob, but they misunderstand. What you are actually doing, Mr Harvey, is refusing to sponsor any further "lynch-mob radio".
> 
> All you need to do is listen to Jones on a good day. As the Bully-in-Chief, Jones' major exercise every day is to line up the day's targets and then excoriate everything about them and everything they stand for...


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2012)

This is great isn't it, who are we going to get next. Can't wait to see it, this is better than reality t.v. 
The public just uses their phone to record a photo or a conversation, then we throw it open to public debate.
Can't wait to see the next union meeting on utube.LOL,LOl


----------



## wayneL (8 October 2012)

If only Australians mobilized like this themselves over worthwhile issues.

Really people, this is worth about one day's news and indignation... a few rolls of the eyes and that's about it.

It seems being a boofhead is a worse crime in Australia than lies and corruption.

Unbelievable.


----------



## DB008 (8 October 2012)

Having just watched both the ABC and Channel 9 do coverage on this issue this morning, it's pretty clear that ABC is biased. The 2 ABC presenters were even laughing/chuckling on-screen and got a 3rd person involved and went to town on him, while Channel 9 was a little bit more serious and talked about the effect of the sponsorship ban during his show.


----------



## tinhat (8 October 2012)

Reading the political discussions here is enough substitute for listening to the ignorant rantings of Alan Jones. The only difference between the two is that these discussions didn't bring down the Fahey government, sack the NSW police commissioner, see a controversial redevelopment of the walsh bay wharfs get rammed through (and the list goes on and on). Alan Jones, durings the 1990s and 2000s treated himself like a cabinet minister of the NSW government. You had to get Jones approval for any major policy. Ask Bob Carr. Thankfully, it's only Tony Abbot turns up to the studio these days for a bit of homoerotic Jones worshiping. 

Alan Jones is turning on the advertisers now. 


> "Now this bloke McCarthy has big noted himself on behalf of Mercedes-Benz and said: 'Well we want the car back straight away and if we don't we'll get over there and we'll repossess it and we'll take it away from him.
> 
> "You big hero Mr McCarthy. How many phone calls did you make to me, you absolutely gutless wonder? None, none.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushman (8 October 2012)

There is no such thing as 'bad publicity' people. 

Macquarie Radio can afford to turn off the advertising for a few weeks as it will be standing room only on the Alan Jones band wagon. He is again the hero of the rust belt of NSW, a fearless renegade not afraid to 'give it' to those Armani-wearing socialist bullies.

One day the teenage paragons of social media will realise that you should not reflate the old dinosaur, for notoriety is the hot air that he breathes. Better yet to let him be, spouting his tired old one-liners to a bunch of 'young Libs'. An ever shrinking bile-filled oasis undlessly being encroached upon by the harsh desert sands of irrelevance.


----------



## Julia (8 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> If only Australians mobilized like this themselves over worthwhile issues.
> 
> Really people, this is worth about one day's news and indignation... a few rolls of the eyes and that's about it.
> 
> ...



+1.



tinhat said:


> Thankfully, it's only Tony Abbot turns up to the studio these days for a bit of homoerotic Jones worshiping.



"homoerotic"?   And you're on about others being insulting???
What basis do you have for implying Tony Abbott has any homosexual attraction toward Alan Jones?

Nothing like climbing on the bandwagons I guess.


----------



## Calliope (8 October 2012)

Yes - who would have thought it would create such a kerfuffle when an odious commentator slags off an odious PM?   The Jones haters have grasped it with glee and are stooping to the same level of nastiness on the blogosphere and even on this thread.


----------



## awg (8 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> If only Australians mobilized like this themselves over worthwhile issues.
> 
> Really people, this is worth about one day's news and indignation... a few rolls of the eyes and that's about it.
> 
> ...




what like ?...climate change ?

reminds me of primary school.

its well known psychological trait humans lie, so its a matter of who is the biggest liar really.

afaic, most politicians would lie to get re-elected. In fact, imo, if you gave them a straight out choice of lying, or not getting re-elected, they would almost all conciously choose to lie, maybe I'm too cynical, but it does seem to me they would be knowingly telling various porkpies most every day as part of their regular duties.

I reckon the decision to pull all the adverts would have been down to Al.
His reported remarks about bullying are ironic. 

I would be be unsurprised if Jones himself would not have been the victim of schoolyard bullying, given his nature, and educational background, from what I hear of him, it does seem to manifest.

wonder if he had a chat to the journo who started this thing..that would have been an interesting call


----------



## MrBurns (8 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> Yes - who would have thought it would create such a kerfuffle when an odious commentator slags off an odious PM?   The Jones haters have grasped it with glee and are stooping to the same level of nastiness on the blogosphere and even on this thread.




Agree, this is an orchestrated push against Jones using this as an excuse, completely over the top and ridiculous.

The sponsors should all get back on board to show enough is enough............or do they take orders from cyber bullies.


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

awg said:
			
		

> His reported remarks about bullying are ironic.




They're a joke. The guy has made a career out of badgering and bullying people to further his own interests and for cheap entertainment. It's not a couple of people "cyber bullying" him, as what happened with Charlotte Dawson and Robbie Farah, it's a pretty well supported campaign. The only defence he seems able to muster is to play the victim, pathetic.

He's finally getting a bit of blowback. He doesn't seem to like it when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## IFocus (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> They're a joke. The guy has made a career out of badgering and bullying people to further his own interests and for cheap entertainment. It's not a couple of people "cyber bullying" him, as what happened with Charlotte Dawson and Robbie Farah, it's a pretty well supported campaign. The only defence he seems able to muster is to play the victim, pathetic.
> 
> He's finally getting a bit of blowback. He doesn't seem to like it when the shoe is on the other foot.




Jones had the power of voicing his vitriol when no one could reach the same audience to reply but with social media ordinary people have a voice to serve it up back.

The whole thing has blown way out past being political


----------



## lindsayf (8 October 2012)

Interesting thread.  I dont believe Jones does have shame.  What he has become is a proficient attractor of media focus for the benefit of his advertisers..visavi..himself...he seems to embody this as his central MO in life.  His 'apology' was as much an insult as the original comments and now he will be more marketable than ever once back on stream properly.  The whole thing is disturbing as a feature of our society but there it is...each party attempting to leverage it for their own ends.  Not sure that shame is much of a motivator for many involved.


----------



## noco (8 October 2012)

drsmith said:


> Carbon tax, the list goes on.
> 
> A saving grace for the GST though was that it was put to the electorate.




Yes Doc and at the same time the dreaded sales tax was removed. Most of the left wingers never mention
the good things allied with the GST.


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2012)

lindsayf said:


> Interesting thread.  I dont believe Jones does have shame.  What he has become is a proficient attractor of media focus for the benefit of his advertisers..visavi..himself...he seems to embody this as his central MO in life.  His 'apology' was as much an insult as the original comments and now he will be more marketable than ever once back on stream properly.  The whole thing is disturbing as a feature of our society but there it is...each party attempting to leverage it for their own ends.  Not sure that shame is much of a motivator for many involved.




Yes, it's time for a recession, people need something to really worry about.


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2012)

noco said:


> Yes Doc and at the same time the dreaded sales tax was removed. Most of the left wingers never mention
> the good things allied with the GST.




Good point noco, people forget before gst the wholesale tax was stupid, don't quote me but. 30% on shoes and clothing, 47% on cars/  parts even worse.
When you travelled overseas the price difference was stupid. Now it is cheaper to buy at home, since gst and the rise of the $aus.
I just wish people would focus on government issues, how some ******** can bring the country into disarray, just shows how lacklustre politics are at the moment.
I think labor are bringing you all the recession you need, to get over yourselves. Trust me, in twelve months time you won't give a $hit what Jone has to say.


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Agree, this is an orchestrated push against Jones using this as an excuse, completely over the top and ridiculous.
> 
> The sponsors should all get back on board to show enough is enough............or do they take orders from cyber bullies.



The sponsor's resistance to this is passive.



noco said:


> Yes Doc and at the same time the dreaded sales tax was removed. Most of the left wingers never mention
> the good things allied with the GST.



And it was the left wingers (Democrats) that ultimately compromised it.


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2012)

Sorry Doc, credit due, just a rush of stuff to the head when I read the comment, great point.


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> It seems being a boofhead is a worse crime in Australia than lies and corruption.



Just wait till election day. Then we'll see how we feel about about lies and corruption.

In the meantime, there's Coopers Sparkling and Jennifer Rush video clips. It was Alan Jones who revived my memories of this (then) young lady's beautiful voice.


----------



## Julia (8 October 2012)

lindsayf said:


> The whole thing is disturbing as a feature of our society but there it is...each party attempting to leverage it for their own ends.  Not sure that shame is much of a motivator for many involved.



Excellent point.   It is all about self interest on the part of every single participant.
That a great country can descend into this puerile level of behaviour inspires nothing more than despair.


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Excellent point.   It is all about self interest on the part of every single participant.
> That a great country can descend into this puerile level of behaviour inspires nothing more than despair.




I tend to think it shows a lack of direction and vision, therefore the agenda is being driven by self interest and a manic drive to self preservation.
This has led to a government, that is made up of members that are more concerned with securing their retirement than, the diligent running of the country.
It really is a sad state of affairs, In My Opinion.
The economy is stalling, interest rates plummeting and we are ranting about what some ******** said.
Why isn't someone asking the worlds greatest treasurer, what is happening?


----------



## Knobby22 (9 October 2012)

*Finally a politician says what I think.*

Mr Turnbull, speaking in Melbourne overnight. 

"Mr Jones has complained today that he's been a victim of social media bullying, saying: 'If it happened anywhere else in society, this kind of bullying or harassment or intimidation or threatening conduct, the police would be called in'," Mr Turnbull said. 

"But it is difficult not to believe he is getting a dose of his own medicine. 

"After all, Mr Jones has waged more than a few onslaughts against individuals and businesses and encouraged more than a few email campaigns of his own." 

This is the man who had a hand in the Cronulla riots, who has a litany of victims, individual and business who he has been forced to settle with in Civil cases. Freedom of speech does not mean enabling a person to incite hatred and/or riots without fear of repercussions. THe public has a right to be disgusted and act against him.

If we had a poll and it said who would like this man to retire, I believe you would get 90% of voters who would agree.
Democracy isn't only about elections. It is democracy at work that has stopped his advertisors. He has gone too far and no amount of spin and accusations from his few supporters on this thread changes the fact. He is a bully who doesn't like his own medicine.  Onyo Turnbull, you have my vote.


----------



## McLovin (9 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> *Finally a politician says what I think.*
> 
> Mr Turnbull, speaking in Melbourne overnight.
> 
> ...




+1

At least Turnbull calls it like it is.

This bit here...



> But Mr Jones believes his association with certain products will encourage people to buy them … If other people take the view that an association with Mr Jones will lead them not to buy those products, why are they not able to tell the advertiser of their view and encourage others to do the same?



Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...d--turnbull-20121008-279cm.html#ixzz28ku2RTxy


----------



## Calliope (9 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> *Finally a politician says what I think.*
> 
> ...  Onyo Turnbull, you have my vote.




Turnbull thinks he has struck a rich mother load of material to undermine Tony Abbott. The implication of his speech is that while he leads Jones' detractors, Tony Abbott is not so vocal. Turnbull is aligning himself with "The Handbag Hit Squad". His denunciation of Jones will go dnwn well with the sizable gay community in his electorate of Wentworth. Gays despise Jones because he won't come out of the closet. 

This is aimed at Abbott;



> "More importantly perhaps the avalanche of condemnation which followed was delivered by thousands of Australians expressing their views online, especially via Twitter and Facebook *making it very difficult for Jones’s friends and supporters in the media and politics to brush that outburst off as just another example of 'Alan being Alan'.*




Turnbull remains silent on that other piece of nastiness...Slipper.


----------



## Bushman (9 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> Turnbull remains silent on that other piece of nastiness...Slipper.




Oh I am enjoying Slippery Pete's antics so very much at the moment. Poor old Roxon is in a spot of bother now. On one hand, they have tried to portray Abbot as some sort of character out of a Clockwork Orange. On the other hand, she has been tasked in defending the Slippery one whose love of seafood makes Tony Abbott appear in comparison to be a stonger feminist than Wolf or Greer. Next move is yours Nicola; your propensity to 'speak now, research later' might well have backed you into a tight little corner of your own making. 

Straight back and centre is that inconsequential issue of JUDGEMENT, or in this case, a lack thereof. The true gender bias in all this seems to be that the senior Labour women just cannot spot an 'issues man' like Slippery Pete, Thomson or even Jooles old union flame! Then they are out there attacking Abbott? This is becoming more slapstick now than an episode of Fawlty Towers. 

Off course, the cold feeling of dread at the state of the political discourse and process in our society will probably keep me up tonight. Where once there was debate about policy, we now seem to only discuss personality. Celebrity culture is a vacuous culture that breeds contempt, complacency and disintegration. 

More than ever, we need a credible third force in Australian politics. Right wing and left wing nutters, please do not apply. Nor presidential-types.


----------



## drsmith (9 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> Turnbull remains silent on that other piece of nastiness...Slipper.



Malcolom Turnbull is silent on lots of issues from the Labor side. He is simply not a team player.


----------



## basilio (9 October 2012)

drsmith said:


> Malcolom Turnbull is silent on lots of issues from the Labor side. He is simply not a team player.




Perhaps that is code for not mindlessly bashing every single thing the Govt does and every aspect of Julia Gilliards role as PM.  After all that is the team approach of  Tony Abbott.

Alan Jones has been one of the most spiteful, lying demagogues thrown up by the commercial media. In self interest almost all politicians have attempted to keep him onside to avoid his attacks and his use of the microphone to abuse them. 

In fact Alan Jones is quite similar in many ways to Joe McCarthy who similarly terrorized American political life in the 50's with his deliberate lies and smears.

Joe McCarthy was finally brought undone when he went one smear too many and coped a well deserved public kick in xxxx.   It's worth highlighting the background and what was said in comparing the reaction Alan Jones  behavior and the public response.



> Army–McCarthy hearings
> 
> On June 9, 1954, the 30th day of the Army–McCarthy hearings, McCarthy accused Fred Fisher, one of the junior attorneys at Welch's law firm, of associating while in law school with the National Lawyers Guild (NLG), a group which J. Edgar Hoover sought to have the U.S. Attorney General designate as a Communist front organization. Welch dismissed Fisher's association with the NLG as a youthful indiscretion and attacked McCarthy for naming the young man before a nationwide television audience without prior warning or previous agreement to do so:[citation needed]
> 
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_N._Welch


----------



## drsmith (9 October 2012)

basilio said:


> Perhaps that is code for not mindlessly bashing every single thing the Govt does and every aspect of Julia Gilliards role as PM.  After all that is the team approach of  Tony Abbott.



No. He is simply not crirical enough of this government's faults and shortcomings which are many. This government should to be held to account for its failings and not be given a free ride from Malcolm Turnbull.

Of interest, Julia Gillard in Parliament today raised the death of her father in her defence of Peter Slipper as speaker.



> 2.52pm: The Prime Minister.
> 
> The government isn't dying of shame.
> 
> My father did not die of shame.




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ctober-9-2012-20121009-27a3c.html?reload=true


----------



## Julia (9 October 2012)

Bushman said:


> Oh I am enjoying Slippery Pete's antics so very much at the moment. Poor old Roxon is in a spot of bother now. On one hand, they have tried to portray Abbot as some sort of character out of a Clockwork Orange. On the other hand, she has been tasked in defending the Slippery one whose love of seafood makes Tony Abbott appear in comparison to be a stonger feminist than Wolf or Greer. Next move is yours Nicola; your propensity to 'speak now, research later' might well have backed you into a tight little corner of your own making.
> 
> Straight back and centre is that inconsequential issue of JUDGEMENT, or in this case, a lack thereof. The true gender bias in all this seems to be that the senior Labour women just cannot spot an 'issues man' like Slippery Pete, Thomson or even Jooles old union flame! Then they are out there attacking Abbott? This is becoming more slapstick now than an episode of Fawlty Towers.
> 
> ...



Great post, Bushman.



drsmith said:


> No. He is simply not crirical enough of this government's faults and shortcomings which are many. This government should to be held to account for its failings and not be given a free ride from Malcolm Turnbull.



Agree.  Malcolm would be more comfortable as a member of the Labor Party imo.



> Of interest, Julia Gillard in Parliament today raised the death of her father in her defence of Peter Slipper as speaker.



Really?  What was the context?


----------



## drsmith (9 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Really?  What was the context?



Tony Abbott suggesting this government is dying of shame.


----------



## Calliope (9 October 2012)

basilio said:


> Alan Jones has been one of the most spiteful, lying demagogues thrown up by the commercial media. In self interest almost all politicians have attempted to keep him onside to avoid his attacks and his use of the microphone to abuse them.




It appears you are not fond of Jones. What are you thoughts on Peter Slipper?


----------



## explod (9 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Agree.  Malcolm would be more comfortable as a member of the Labor Party imo.




Yeh because the Libs no longer represent ordinary business or farmers as was the case in the 70's, even Labor is right of centre.

Worth listening seriously to young people as they, *are the here and now*.  What we think we know,(from the past) is now forgotten by the multitudes who are doing it hard on the ground to just survive each day.  And I am talking about Australia.

Well worth getting out and about working among the poor.  A good change from talking on chat rooms too.


----------



## Miss Hale (9 October 2012)

explod said:


> Yeh because the Libs no longer represent ordinary business or farmers as was the case in the 70's...




And you think Malcolm Turnball does?


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2012)

drsmith said:


> Tony Abbott suggesting this government is dying of shame.




Tony Abbott also has no shame.

What a shameful display by the opposition leader in using the phrase "This is a government which this morning is almost *dying of shame* at its own incompetence."

Abbott has lowered himself to the same level of his mate that old bitter queen Alan Jones.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...main-as-speaker/story-e6frg6n6-1226491792937#


----------



## MrBurns (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Tony Abbott also has no shame.
> 
> What a shameful display by the opposition leader in using the phrase "This is a government which this morning is almost *dying of shame* at its own incompetence."
> 
> ...




We've already been through this, Abbott has used that term many times he wasnt referring to Gillards father, it was Gillard who brought her fathers death into the argument.


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2012)

He used the phrase today.

Abbott is a spiteful little prick.


----------



## sptrawler (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> He used the phrase today.
> 
> Abbott is a spiteful little prick.




Shame he isn't in the labor party then, he would fit right in. 
Maybe that is why they have so much trouble with him.


----------



## Julia (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Tony Abbott also has no shame.
> 
> What a shameful display by the opposition leader in using the phrase "This is a government which this morning is almost *dying of shame* at its own incompetence."



It was extremely stupid of Tony Abbott to choose to use this phrase.  Hard to believe he did it unwittingly.
Of course it would bring the government down hard on him and deservedly so, under all the preceding circumstances.
I'd have thought someone with his years of experience would have learned to avoid tactical blunders like this.

Perhaps he thought he could actually get away with it?  If so, such a notion also condemns him.


----------



## Miss Hale (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Tony Abbott also has no shame.
> 
> What a shameful display by the opposition leader in using the phrase "This is a government which this morning is almost *dying of shame* at its own incompetence."
> 
> ...




What has Jones' sexual orientation have to do with anything?

If I were a labor pollie I would automatically call you spiteful and homophobic for making such a remark. Oh hang on, it's Alan Jones, that's OK, call him what you like, different set of rules for those not of the left


----------



## noco (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Tony Abbott also has no shame.
> 
> What a shameful display by the opposition leader in using the phrase "This is a government which this morning is almost *dying of shame* at its own incompetence."
> 
> ...




It all depends how one would read into the context of Abbott's quote.

It may well be that some will twist it around to make out Abbott was referring to Gillard's deceased father. Some do make a habit of it just to blacken Abbott's name.


----------



## Miss Hale (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> He used the phrase today.
> 
> Abbott is a spiteful little prick.




Yes, because he had used it before in parliament long before Alan Jones had used it in relation to Gillard's father.  It was Gillard herself who chose to use it in relation to her father today.

As for spite, the only spite I saw came from Gillard, trying to claim misogyny and sexism came from Abbott every day - utterly farcical.


----------



## Calliope (9 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> He used the phrase today.
> 
> Abbott is a spiteful little prick.




Gillard has no shame. It's a problem that Abbott speaking the truth, incurs Gillard's spiteful response, simply because Jones has rendered the phrase "dying of shame" off limits and politically incorrect.

"Truth uncompromisingly told will always have its ragged edges."
-Herman Melville.


----------



## sptrawler (9 October 2012)

explod said:


> Yeh because the Libs no longer represent ordinary business or farmers as was the case in the 70's, even Labor is right of centre.
> 
> Worth listening seriously to young people as they, *are the here and now*.  What we think we know,(from the past) is now forgotten by the multitudes who are doing it hard on the ground to just survive each day.  And I am talking about Australia.
> 
> Well worth getting out and about working among the poor.  A good change from talking on chat rooms too.




Well that has to take the cake.

What about parents who did it really tough and are now still proping up their adult children.
When they should be sitting back and enjoying the fruits of their labor.(P.M me if you want a debate on that mate)
Worth listening to the young people, funny you should mention that.
I was up in the Goldfields seeing the grand kids on the weekend and my son was saying, these young blokes(he is only 34) are unbelievable.
He cracked me up by saying he sings a song to them.
"What about me, I know jack $hit but I don't care, I want my share"
The U generation is coming through, I think all us need to follow Peter Garrets lead. 
Run for a seat in government, then rivet your ar$e in there to get a pension.
This may not be as funny as it seems, the next generation don't care, it might be quite easy.
I will check it out tommorrow.


----------



## moXJO (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> He used the phrase today.
> 
> Abbott is a spiteful little prick.




I think it was a purpose play to get Gillard to go on a rant and then look hypocritical by defending slipper. Gillard using her own father as political points is beyond repugnant.


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

moXJO said:


> I think it was a purpose play to get Gillard to go on a rant and then look hypocritical by defending slipper. Gillard using her own father as political points is beyond repugnant.




+1 Tony is smart, he has used that phrase a lot before but probably know Gillard would bite if he used it again, she couldn't control herself. There is no way you could say it was a deliberate ploy if you look back and see hoew he's used it before.

Oh and for the record Gillard is the spiteful one , game on HA.

(I deleted the word bitch it was just a reponse to the word "prick" being used against Tony Abbott - I wont lower myself)


----------



## moXJO (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> +1 Tony is smart, he has used that phrase a lot before but probably know Gillard would bite if he used it again, she couldn't control herself. There is no way you could say it was a deliberate ploy if you look back and see hoew he's used it before.
> 
> Oh and for the record Gillard is the spiteful one , game on HA.
> 
> (I deleted the word bitch it was just a reponse to the word "prick" being used against Tony Abbott - I wont lower myself)




Gillards sexism ploy will come back and bite Labor in the ass if they don't deal with her now. 
If she pushes the 'strong women' tagline and keeps the sexism and how hard it is being the first female PM talk up Labor is then in the precarious position of looking like a bunch of mean mysoginists if they move against her.


----------



## Calliope (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> +1 Tony is smart, he has used that phrase a lot before but probably know Gillard would bite if he used it again, she couldn't control herself. There is no way you could say it was a deliberate ploy if you look back and see hoew he's used it before.
> 
> Oh and for the record Gillard is a spiteful bitch, game on HA.




The movie "The Ship That Died of Shame" (1955) has now been banned in Australia.:screwy: Anyone using the phrase will be subject to a tirade of abuse from Gillard, and labelled a misogynist pig.


----------



## pixel (10 October 2012)

Julia said:


> It was extremely stupid of Tony Abbott to choose to use this phrase.  Hard to believe he did it unwittingly.
> Of course it would bring the government down hard on him and deservedly so, under all the preceding circumstances.
> I'd have thought someone with his years of experience would have learned to avoid tactical blunders like this.
> 
> Perhaps he thought he could actually get away with it?  If so, such a notion also condemns him.




+2 
I couldn't believe my ears!


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

pixel said:


> +2
> I couldn't believe my ears!




I don't think it was deliberate but if it was he's one cool customer to bait Gillard like that and she showed weakness by taking the bait.


----------



## Calliope (10 October 2012)

If it were possible to die of shame, then the 70 members who voted yesterday to retain sleazebag Slipper as Speaker. would now be among the walking dead. Instead we have that awful hypercritical woman Tanya Plibersek, saying that Abbott's language is worse. 

She repeatedly said that Abbott was trying to "smash the place up" and even "blow the place up". 

Gillard, Roxon and Plibersek have absolutely no shame.


----------



## drsmith (10 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> She repeatedly said that Abbott was trying to "smash the place up" and even "blow the place up".



The last stale breath of a dying government.


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

noco said:


> It all depends how one would read into the context of Abbott's quote.
> 
> It may well be that *some will twist it around to make out Abbott was referring to Gillard's deceased father*.




Noco, what rock have you been lying under for the last week.

If Julia Gillard were a man, she/he would be justified in breaking Tony Abbott's "glass jaw".

Abbott is one real tough guy, a man amongst women and a boy amongst men.


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Noco, what rock have you been lying under for the last week.
> 
> If Julia Gillard were a man, she/he would be justified in breaking Tony Abbott's "glass jaw".
> 
> Abbott is one real tough guy, a man amongst women and a boy amongst men.




Lovely. The left goes from gross misrepresentations to disproportionate threats of violence in one fell swoop.

Very classy


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

Some things are off limits. 

The death of one's father is off limits. Get the picture, Wayne.


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Some things are off limits.
> 
> The death of one's father is off limits. Get the picture, Wayne.




Yeah it would be good if Gillard got the picture instead of playing on it for political gain.


----------



## Calliope (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Some things are off limits.
> 
> The death of one's father is off limits. Get the picture, Wayne.




It's not off limits to Gillard. Nothing is off limits to Gillard in Labor's orchestrated plan to destroy Abbott's credibility with women. She has no shame in using her father's death in an effort to pin the stigma of misogyny on Abbott, when all her other lying attempts have absolutely no foundation. 

The handbag hit squad, Gillard, Roxon, Plibersek and Albanese are getting desperate in their muckraking.


----------



## DB008 (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Some things are off limits.
> 
> The death of one's father is off limits. Get the picture, Wayne.




Hmm....



> Bob Ellis on Julia's father...
> 
> She fled an important conference, and a meeting with Hillary Clinton, because three of her soldiers had died by gunfire in a war, and went not to the warfront but Canberra. She fled an important conference, and a meeting with Vladimir Putin, because her father had died at 83, and went home weeping to Adelaide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah it would be good if Gillard got the picture instead of playing on it for political gain.




Abbott started it, Gillard responded. get the picture Burns???


----------



## Calliope (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Abbott started it, Gillard responded. get the picture Burns???




Gillard is just using her gender as a shield for her incompetence. If she can't stand the heat she should get out of the kitchen and take the handbag hit squad with her. They are just too precious in their claims of victimhood.


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> *The handbag hit squad*, Gillard, Roxon, Plibersek and Albanese are getting desperate in their muckraking.




Calliope, your a sexist like your pin-up boy Abbott.


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Abbott started it, Gillard responded. get the picture Burns???




Abbott didn't start anything, he has always used to word "shame"when referring to her and her Govt.
Gilard brought her father into it for sympathy and to get herself all worked in a sweat of self righteousness, what an embarrassment to us all.


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Abbott didn't start anything, he has always used to word "shame"when referring to her and her Govt.
> Gilard brought her father into it for sympathy and to get herself all worked in a sweat of self righteousness, what an embarrassment to us all.




Pigs ****.


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Calliope, your a sexist like your pin-up boy Abbott.




No one is sexist but we do dislike some people intently as they bludge on the taxpayer, waste money and cost lives.
Gillard takes the prize for all 3


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> Pigs ****.




Great argument, so much like your socialist heros.


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Great argument, so much like your socialist heros.




You talk a load of crap and always have to have a come back. 

Well my comeback is simple, you last statement is a lot of crap.


----------



## MrBurns (10 October 2012)

Macquack said:


> You talk a load of crap and always have to have a come back.
> 
> Well my comeback is simple, you last statement is a lot of crap.




Thats so witty, I bet your mates in the sheltered workshop look up to you.


----------



## Macquack (10 October 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Thats so witty, I bet your mates in the *sheltered workshop *look up to you.




Burns, you possess the lowest form of wit. Now you are insulting the disabled.

You and Abbott are like two peas in a pod.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 October 2012)

MrBurns and Macquack: Lay off the insults and stay on topic please.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 October 2012)

Amanda Vanstone attacked Alan Jones today (along with the Prime Minister) in her weekly Age article.

Alan Jones for years attacked Amanda and tried to get her kicked out of the ministry, even orchestrating a letter campaign.
As she said, luckily for her, Howard stood by her and she became one of the longest serving ministers. Needless to say, she doesn't think much of Alan Jones.


----------



## Julia (15 October 2012)

I think Amanda is made of pretty tough stuff.  Don't mean to divert the thread, but she is currently hosting Radio National's "Counterpoint" where she has announced she hopes to 'ruffle a few feathers'.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 October 2012)

Julia said:


> I think Amanda is made of pretty tough stuff.  Don't mean to divert the thread, but she is currently hosting Radio National's "Counterpoint" where she has announced she hopes to 'ruffle a few feathers'.




Thanks for the information. She will be good at that role. I have always rated her intellect highly.
btw they should also run this show on the weekend, Monday and Friday during work hours is not good enough.


----------



## Julia (15 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> btw they should also run this show on the weekend, Monday and Friday during work hours is not good enough.



I agree, but it probably doesn't rate all that highly across a wide audience.
You can always listen to it via the ABC website at any time of your choosing.


----------



## tinhat (17 April 2013)

The parrot with no pants is squawking again:


> Alan Jones suggests 'left-wing radical students' link to Boston bombing
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/alan...ton-bombing-20130417-2hz8y.html#ixzz2Qg3DtojU


----------



## bellenuit (17 April 2013)

tinhat said:


> The parrot with no pants is squawking again:




Alan Jones expressed his opinion on who he thought did it. He is in the profession of getting paid for his opinions. Although I don't concur with his opinion on this and view his call to limit foreign student intake into Australia absurd (though that doesn't mean there shouldn't be stringent background checks), is he any worse than the hundreds of others who have offered their opinion on who the culprits may be? For instance, how about this guy: Peter Neumann, professor of security studies at King’s College, London?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...hon-bombing-the-initial-theories-8575115.html


----------



## kahuna1 (15 May 2020)

I note Mr Jones has left ...
This has been floating around since the 12th Feb 2020 ...  the book for over a decade.


*Alan Jones is back grooming young male students for his sexual pleasure*


https://kangaroocourtofaustralia.co...-young-male-students-for-his-sexual-pleasure/

He denied the CV19 issue. Called it well the flu .

Much like the Fox media news dribble her parroted ...

93,000 cases and we are being hysterical ?

Words that Tucker Carlson in the USA said ... and President Trump



His idiotic stance continued and did so till the day he departed.

This despite 4.5 million official cases and 300,000 deaths. No its the flu ....

I for one hope he disappears entirely from all media but that would be like wishing for Mr Trump to catch  the virus.

Long live the far right.

I suspect if one just emailed both links to all media advertising on his shows, they would run 100 miles an hour away. Seems like some have. As for his views on the bushfires .... and climate denial ...  even after the fires, he still was if anything even more strident in total denial meanwhile, read the first article again and again. 

Good riddance


----------



## PZ99 (15 May 2020)

If that's true then the young male students wont be the only ones glad to see the back of him


----------

